# Few randoms of Mr. T



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

First though, a Cleo, because I can't leave my lil' girl out. 










Our daily walk.



















"Sitting" for his bottle. He's _obsessed_ with plastic bottles.










So.. now we save them and keep a stock pile, LOL. Thriftiest dog toys _ever_!










The destruction of a bottle.










From the shed to the yard a-draggin' we go!










Squirrel watching, as usual. I wasn't kidding when I said this is what he spends 99% of the day doing.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Both are such great looking pups! I used to let Mel chew on bottles until a friend left her bottle on the floor, when it was full, and Mel thinking its his cause its on the floor got soda all up his nose and all over my living room lmao. No more bottles for Mel lol


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoke loves the two liter bottles. I put treats in them and tighten the top. He is able to twist the top off and get the treats out then he squishes the bottle tears off the label and leaves the mess. * he is never alone so no parts are swallowed! my female on the other hand I can't trust her with anything since she is like a small child and tries to eat everything*


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I also forgot your boy sure is handsome


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theyre certainly shredded


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome dogs. love the last pic.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

GAWD I love torque. He is so gorgeous.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh T and Cleo.. how I have missed them!!! They both look amazing!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

ames said:


> Both are such great looking pups! I used to let Mel chew on bottles until a friend left her bottle on the floor, when it was full, and Mel thinking its his cause its on the floor got soda all up his nose and all over my living room lmao. No more bottles for Mel lol


Haha, poor Mel. Thank you. 



smokemama said:


> Smoke loves the two liter bottles. I put treats in them and tighten the top. He is able to twist the top off and get the treats out then he squishes the bottle tears off the label and leaves the mess. * he is never alone so no parts are swallowed! my female on the other hand I can't trust her with anything since she is like a small child and tries to eat everything*
> 
> I also forgot your boy sure is handsome


Thanks! Yeah, Torque'll butterfly fillet those things in a matter of minutes. He's a mess . He is good about spitting out the pieces though, so we don't have to worry about that with him, thank goodness!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Theyre certainly shredded





~StangChick~ said:


> Awesome dogs. love the last pic.


Thanks!



Princesspaola21 said:


> GAWD I love torque. He is so gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. Ah, me too.. He's an incredible boy. 



pookie! said:


> Oh T and Cleo.. how I have missed them!!! They both look amazing!


Thankya, Pook!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking dogs, they're both in great shape too.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Your dogs look incredible Pink.

Haven't seen dogs that big, that ripped.

Kudos for keeping them so trim.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww TORQUE!!!! so glad that u decided to share with us! thank u, hes so handsome! and cant forget miss Cleo too.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Great looking dogs, they're both in great shape too.


Thanks!



Katey said:


> Your dogs look incredible Pink.
> 
> Haven't seen dogs that big, that ripped.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww TORQUE!!!! so glad that u decided to share with us! thank u, hes so handsome! and cant forget miss Cleo too.


Haha, glad y'all enjoy seeing them! Thank you.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Best looking blue dogs ever!! Stunning! Love the pictures  one of mine likes water bottles too


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Such beautiful dogs! John loves bottles too!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Pink said:


> The destruction of a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this guy! As always, Torque is looking lean, mean and humble :doggy: You can tell he's a happy boy! :thumbsup:

If I may ask, how old is he and how much does he weigh? What do you feed, and how much of it daily? How does Miss Cleo and he get along?


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Best looking blue dogs ever!! Stunning! Love the pictures  one of mine likes water bottles too


Thanks, Coach! 



JohnsDaddy said:


> Such beautiful dogs! John loves bottles too!


Thank you!



Stephan said:


> Love this guy! As always, Torque is looking lean, mean and humble :doggy: You can tell he's a happy boy! :thumbsup:
> 
> If I may ask, how old is he and how much does he weigh? What do you feed, and how much of it daily? How does Miss Cleo and he get along?


Thanks! Torque will be 3yrs. at the end of November, and is around 65lbs. I feed Earthborn Holistic, about 2.5-3 cups a day. They generally get along pretty well, thankfully!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Pink said:


> Thanks! Torque will be 3yrs. at the end of November, and is around 65lbs. I feed Earthborn Holistic, about 2.5-3 cups a day. They generally get along pretty well, thankfully!


:cheers: Thanks!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

great looking dog.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Stephan said:


> :cheers: Thanks!


No problemo.



iamtonyk said:


> great looking dog.


Thankya!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

great looking pups i could look at pictures of them all day you should start a doggy workout blog lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they look great


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really enjoyed the pictures Pink. Thank you so much for sharing with us all. Gorgeous dogs and great pictures.

Joe


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow beautiful builds!! I love T's markings, and cleo is a cutie


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

rabbit said:


> great looking pups i could look at pictures of them all day you should start a doggy workout blog lol





kg420 said:


> Awww they look great





jttar said:


> Really enjoyed the pictures Pink. Thank you so much for sharing with us all. Gorgeous dogs and great pictures.
> 
> Joe





SaeZ said:


> Wow beautiful builds!! I love T's markings, and cleo is a cutie


Thanks y'all.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Great pics!!! Amazing dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Mr. T!!! Love that boy, great work. He looks exceptional as always. 

Cleo looks like a damn near clone of my last dog! So awesome...


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Great pics!!! Amazing dogs!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





STiLL WILL said:


> Mr. T!!! Love that boy, great work. He looks exceptional as always.
> 
> Cleo looks like a damn near clone of my last dog! So awesome...


Thankya both!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Their both very good looking. Great pics!!


----------

